

Contrast: Fail Early, Fail Often, and Learn - unalone
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/fail-early-fail-often-and-learn/

======
quantumhobbit
Unfortunately our education system doesn't embrace this philosophy. I've known
students who didn't take Calculus in high school because it would hurt their
GPA. When we focus too much on initial performance we tend not to take risks
and as the pottery example illustrates fail to learn.

------
comatose_kid
This blog post is basically an excerpt from "Designing User Experiences" by
Bill Buxton.

I have mentioned the book before as one of my faves. Bill Buxton is a
brilliant guy and all hackers should check out the book.

~~~
alabut
I loved the message of the book - I only found the first half (a description
of the problem) to be useful and eye-opening, however, since the second half
where he tries to offer solutions to overengineering or underdesigning
products seems a bit haphazard and random.

Definitely worth a read though just to open people's eyes about the problem
with most software engineering. I've found this issue at 2 of the 3 startups
I've worked at in the last year.

------
timcederman
For a usability site, it's a really confusing interface, and the text isn't
that readable either.

~~~
Jebdm
Really? I didn't really look at the main site, but the blog portion seemed
like... well, a blog. Nothing nonstandard, as far as I could tell. And the
font was just blown-up Helvetica, though the letter-spacing did seem a little
wide.

~~~
timcederman
The spacing hurt readability and I didn't know where to look when I first
clicked on the link. Links to old articles seemed to run on together and were
the first thing that grabbed my attention, and I had no initial sense of what
they were. As I said...confusing.

~~~
Jebdm
Huh. I suppose that just shows the subjectivity of such things; I found the
site to be quite easy to use and well-designed, other than the letter-spacing.

